# six mile report 3/12



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

Remember the March 15 deadline to have your permanent houses removed.

We are looking forward to the pike run. Should start up any day now. Some pike are showing up in the bays but action is just starting. The best spot right now would be Wolf Creek.

The pike fishing should peak here in a couple weeks. I would anticipate large numbers of pike 20 lbs plus. Maybe some close to 30 this year.

I have regular and jumbo smelt on hand.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Remember the March 15 deadline to have your permanent houses removed.

Walleye action will soon be heating up on Audubon. There is still lots of ice so some good places to try are the Culvert, Old Church Bay area of off Totten Trail boat ramp. Use Genz Worms tipped with a minnow and stay till dark. Set up in 18 to 24 feet of water.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

